# Pacers @ Raptors, Nov. 26th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center><img height="34" width="532" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-pacers-775x50.gif">​<table border="0" cellspacing="2"><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0437.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1186.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1201.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0154.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0278.gif">​</th></tr><tr><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/fordbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0692.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/parkerbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0924.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1719.gif">​</th></tr></table><table border="0" height="38" width="536" bgcolor="black" background="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/nba-raptors.gif"><tr><td align="left" valign="middle">_........1:00 EST, TSN_</td><td align="center" valign="middle"></td></tr></table></center></center>
<table border="0" height="38" width="536" bgcolor="black"><td>Game 13 -- 26 November 2006​Pacers (7-6) @ Raptors (3-9)
_One team gets the most out of what they have, the other gets the least. The Indiana Pacers are a similar team to what they were last season, but instead of having a half-interested Peja Stojakovic they have Al Harrington (again). Second year forward Danny Granger, selected behind Toronto Raptors pick Joey Graham, has been starting at Canseco and abroad, putting up around 11/5 shooting a low percentage from the field. Joey Graham has picked up the pace recently but is still only averaging about 12 minutes per game. The Pacers started sophomore Rawle Marshall last game in place of much-maligned wing player Stephen Jackson. Fred Jones, former Pacer, faces his old team for the first time.
The game tips-off at 1:00PM on TSN._​</td></table>​


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

well... at least it's a home game...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

We seem to play pretty well against the Pacers, and for sure we play better at home.

A win tomorrow would be nice.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Hopefully Granger's production will be more movitvation for Graham to have another big game.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

hopefully Fred Jones will have a big game against the team that let him walk.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

definetly a winnable game, lets hope we dont look ahead of them


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

A home game! 

The Pacers are Fred Jones' old team. Let's hope he'll be extra motivated for this game and have a really really good game.

Let's go Raptors!!!


----------



## Brown_Balla (Jul 2, 2006)

hmm.. they should win this game right? Fred Jones has a chance to spark things up AGAINST HIS FORMER TEAM, let's see what happens today.. SO EXCITED


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Quick start for the Raps, three for three from the field, all assisted by Ford.

Slow start for the Pacers, zero of five from the field.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raps look good on both ends, Raps up 15-9.

Freddy Jones looking confident.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

4 assists, 0 shots, 0 turnovers for Ford.
5 boards for Bosh.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Raptors offense is hitting shots, but still looks kind of stagnant.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

O'Neal is playing tough defense on Bosh.

Nice hustle from our wings.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Freddy with the steal, Bosh abuses JO down low but can't make the shot, Anthony Parker gets the rebound and puts it in. Then gets the rebound on defense, and Garbajosa nails the shot. 19-9 Raptors.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Al Harrington kills the Raptors for the offensive board and putback.

TJ Ford with the J
Jones with another steal, and goes in for the easy floater. 23-11 Raps.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Why is Parker guarding Jermaine?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raps _killing_ the Pacers right now.

Huge Tommy points for our guys, lots of hustle, coming up with steals and forcing turnovers.

23-11 Raps.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Pacers really not clicking offensively, Carlisle calls a timeout. Let's hope the Raptors don't give this lead right back up.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Seems Jones must had a lot of motivations to play his old team coming into this game...lol


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Hard to believe Garbo's still shooting only 40% after the last few games he's had. His jumper is sweet.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

lol yeah, it shows he's trying to stick it to the Pacers.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Foster inserted into the game, that's trouble.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

WTF, is Bargnani scared of the ball? Garbajosa threw him a pass and he ducked! WTF?>!?!?!!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

speedythief said:


> Foster inserted into the game, that's trouble.


Looks like Mago is guarding him. Should be interesting to see if he can keep him off the boards.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

JO abuses Garbajosa for the shot, Bargnani travels and turns it over.

Calderon in the game for Ford.

Not looking good for the Raptors. I predict the game is tied by the end of the quarter.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Jackson nails the jumper, 23-15 Raptors.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Offensive foul on Garbajosa. Raps turn it over again.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Jerm tries to posterize Bargnani but fails.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bargnani hits the J at the top of the key.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bargnani just crossed O'Neal's eyes. Sweet jab-step into the jumper.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Jackson makes the shot over Graham.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Calderon drives inside, has a wide open layup but passes it out. After a few swings of the ball, Garbajosa hits the open 3. 28-17 Raps.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raps running a passing clinic this quarter. 28-17


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Graham brings down the board, Raptors ball.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Calderon misses the layup but gets hacked. He'll shoot two.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Heyyyyy, Rasho into the game. Nice call. Rasho should hit two or three long jumpers, then maybe he'll get more burn.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

The new quick reply feature is really cool. I'm seeing post #35 on the 2nd page of this thread, and I have the 15 posts per page setting.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Calderon nails two, Raps up 30-17, biggest lead of the game.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Raptors miss the rebound but Jose comes up with the steal.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Calderon makes the long range deuce! Raptors up 15 at the end of the first quarter, 32-17!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The second unit struggled at first, but pulled it together.

Rasho played good D on Harrington.

Raps shooting 61%, 32-17 after one.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

A good quarter no doubt, let's just hope raps don't collapse down the stretch again...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bosh shot 2-7. Not getting his offense off quick enough. Maybe his knee is bothering him more than he's letting on. Still rebounding well, though, with 5 in about 8 or so minutes.

Refs seem to be letting them play, only about 4 fouls called.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Mago needs a shave and a haircut. That poof at the top is gradeschool.

Sweet reverse lay-up by Rasho on Foster.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

1rst quarter, 32-17 Raps

TO completely dominating, on the boards, on D, on O, ecerything

and Jones playing like a star


I am so happy


hahahahha


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Rasho with the nice offensive board, Mago doesn't blink, steps up, drills a long three.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

gnani with an ill advised 3 but it went in.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Whaaat, Bargnani hits the 3, right in the eye!

37-17 Raps, 20 point lead and the ball.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Marquis Daniels in the game for the Pacers.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Marquis Daniels sighting for Bud Boy.

Raps crushing Pacers 37-17.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Rasho the ANCHORMAN down low, but misses the shot.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Joey Graham comes right back and hits the jumper! 39-19 Raps.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Parker with another rebound, Raps take it down court.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bargnani nails the WIDE OPEN three. 42-19 Raps.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Mago with another big three, 42-19 Raps.

Game of runs and the Raps are on a big one right now.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Il Mago with another WIDE open 3, Calderon is a ****ing General


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Sam Mitchell giving Bargnani some words of encouragement after his nice offensive output this quarter.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Pacers won't play this bad all afternoon, Raps need to stretch this lead out as much as possible before half.

Bargnani leading the Raps with 8 points.

12 assists on 18 baskets for the Raps, just 4 turnovers. 3:1 ratio for the team, nice.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Parker with another board, Calderon sets up the offense. And Il Mago with a niiiice layup, just completley splits the D like it was nonexistant.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bargnani with a re-god-damn-diculous move from the perimeter. Took about 8 steps, lol. Score.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

OH MY GOD GNANI!!!!!!!



Il Mago is Il Mago

Gnani is breaking out this game


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

46-19 Raps, dominating out and out.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

And Calderon DRAINS the shot! 46-19 Raptors, 8 minutes to go in the 2nd Q!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Pacers nail a 3 to cut the lead to 22.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Nice teamwork, Bargnani on the screen, Joey with the drive, and Rasho with the put back.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Rasho misses the reverse layup, but he was obviously fouled.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Rasho looks good, Raps attacking, attacking on both ends.

Mago trying to get fancy with the reverse.

48-22 Raps.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

And the refs are clearly on a mission to let the Pacers back in the game. Bogus foul on the Raptors!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Whaat, Raptors with the nice block. Was that AP?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Calderon misses the layup, and Daniels goes in for the easy two. 48-24 Raptors, doubling up the Pacers.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Big it up for Granger, Civil Engineering represent.

Indiana looking a bit better right now, JO going to the line.

Bosh and Garbs back in the game.

Nesterovic and Mago with very good minutes.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Calderon misses another easy one, again CLEARLY fouled, but what happens? Raptors get called with the foul on the other end. Bull ****ing ****.. but JO goes to the line for two. There is a conspiracy going on in the league against us, believe it!!!???!!!

Garbajosa and Bosh coming back in.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bosh missed, got his own rebound, missed again, and now it's Pacers ball. Bosh not having a good night, again. He's 2-9 from the floor now.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bosh just can't sink it in


I'm glad to see Jose getting called back to the bench from mitchell, he was getting too emotional on the refs


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bosh looks out of sync, JO with good post defense, but Bosh is very tentative with the ball. Maybe get it a little further out and try and work the jab, step-back, and his drive.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Dee-Zy said:


> Bosh just can't sink it in
> 
> 
> I'm glad to see Jose getting called back to the bench from mitchell, he was getting too emotional on the refs


The refs are pretty biased in this game/


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Pacers miss, Raptors board, Raptors miss, Pacers board... and now Granger goes to the line for two.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

--------, the Pacers outhustle us for the reboudn.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bosh with another rebound, he might not be getting it going offensively but he's sure wiping the glass with the boards.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bosh not getting his shots, but rebounds coming easy as pie. Hard to believe he's kept this pace up so long.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

raps settling for jumpers, not going down.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Raptors reset with 8 on the clock, quick shot by Graham doesn't go in.

Ford with the rebound on the other end.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

48-30, Pacers sorta back in the game.

Raps need to tighten up the offense.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bosh and Harrington with very similar statlines. Bosh has 4 points, 8 rebounds on 2-9 shooting, Harrington 5 points and 8 rebounds on 2-10 shooting.

Granger just nailed a 3. Raptors lead now down to 18, Pacers are on a 11-2 run.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Ford takes the shot instead of passing to a cutting Jones, bad move. He missed.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Parker nails the long jumper to stop the bleeding!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Just about to say Raps look stale, Ford connects Parker with the pocket three.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Foster just dribbled that rebound into his own hands.

Pacers miss, Bosh rebound, Foster with a foul.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Bosh looks to be quite slow out there...He must be either banged up or...tired...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raps with only 2 free throws in the half but with 22 points in the paint.

Need to start attacking their bigs.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Sign in the crowd, ''nothing's imBOSHible.''

50-30 Raps.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

kindred said:


> Bosh looks to be quite slow out there...He must be either banged up or...tired...


Might be the plantar fascias?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Ford nails the J behind a screen. 52-30 Raptors.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Jackson with the trey, 52-33 Raps.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Anybody notice that Ford's shooting percentage is crawling towards 50% on the season?

Jackson with the three, 52-33 Raps.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Might be the plantar fascias?


He's got a knee brace on, prolly has more to do with that.

9 boards in the half, though.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bosh can't shoot to save his life this afternoon


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

TJ didn't need to double on that, argh


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Play out of time-out horrible, Bosh clanks an 18 footer.

Tinsley hits a predictable three to end the half.

52-36, Raps up 16.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Is that the first half time interview from Garbajosa this season so far? Lol


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bosh 2-11 shooting, no free throws, yuck.

Mago leading the Raps with 10 points on 4/5 shooting, two threes.

Ford and Calderon: 8 assists, 0 turnovers.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Kind of a disappointing end to the first half. The Pacers were on a run ever since our 46-19 lead and got back in the game.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Pacers were too good to be down that much all game long..You know they would come back eventually, especially against the raps D....


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Lots of people at the game this afternoon, a little surprising.

Raps are hot and cold, as usual.

More minutes for Rasho!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I hope Mitchell will work his Magic at half like he did before the game and Raps going hard again


They need to stop rushing and settling for jumpers.

Bosh needs to get back into the game, I expect him to


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Good team defense from Toronto forcing the three-second violation.

Jones misses the jumper.

JO eating us up inside.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

lol, Bosh throws the ball up over the backboard and gets it to fall.

Pacers getting inside scoring.

56-42 Raps.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

56-44 Raps, losing rhythm in this game.

Time-out for Raps.

Some generic embarrass the white guy commericial on TV.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bosh finally gets to the line. Needs to go after JO if he's hurt.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Garbo putting the ball on the floor a lot today. Couple of charges but doing a decent job, still.

Four straight free throws for Raps, good sign.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Harrington is killing Garbajosa inside, lets get some size in there right away.

60-51 Raps.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Granger with the three, 60-54, the gap is closed.

Mago into the game.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Man, Bosh just doesn't look like himself out there. 3-14 shooting.

Pacers turn it over.

TJ rejected.

Travelling on the Pacers.

Jones steps on the sideline.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Nice defense by Jones.

Bosh misses a simple lay-in but gets back to the free-throw line.

Jermaine O'Neal getting busted up this game.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raps running Bargs, Bosh, and Garbo together trying to control the boards.

61-55 Raps

Graham and Calderon into the game.

Tinsley scores, 61-57

Pacers on 21-9 run.

Bosh rejected by JO.

Brutal quarter for the Raps so far, 9 points.

Foul on Granger.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Good power move by Bosh on Foster, 2 plus the free throw.

63-57 with Bosh at the line for another.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bosh finally taking it to the hole

And 1!!!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

One of the worst sci-fi movies ever on Space right now, Malcom McDowell slumming it in a Canadian stinker. Uwe Boll favourite Michael Pare is in it too.

Anyways...

Bosh hits his free throw, Raps 8/9 from the line.

SJax and one.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Calderon hits his patented lay-up with his right hand, 6 point game.

Mago with good hands, tips the ball away.

Calderon with another lay-in, Raps up 8, Carlisle doing his best Lawrence Frank impression calling another time-out.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Balanced scoring by both teams, 8 players in double digits.

Bosh out, Rasho in to guard JO.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Foster ran over Garbo, loose ball foul on the rebounding attempt.

Raps still up 8, going to the line again.

11/6 from the Garbage Man tonight.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Damn, Garbs misses both.

Rasho fouling Daniels on the pick and roll, sending him to the line.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bargs finds Graham on the cut, Graham with the big throw-down. Nice.

First assist of the half for the Raps?!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

70-61 for the Raps heading into the fourth.

No rhythm in that quarter for either team.

Raps have 38 points since their 32 point first quarter.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Well at least raps responded somewhat...let's see how the 4th will go...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Pacers 7/15 from three, can't leave them open out there down the stretch.

Al Harrington with 13 rebounds, Bosh leading the Raps with 10 in 14 minutes.

Pacers overcome the rebounding deficit, now leading 37-35.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Joey Graham with the tip-in off a Bargnani miss.

The new ball bounces really funny. Like its always flat.

Harrington with the brick.

Fred Jones with a bad three.

Double offensive board for the Raps off the secondary break, 74-61 Raps, fans energized.

Carlisle calls a time-out because the game might get a bit exciting, can't have that.

Raps now up in rebounding 41-38.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Joey Graham is starting to shine this season. How can you not feel good about that?

Raps looking a bit better with Calderon than with Ford.

Bosh not seeing much floor time this game.

74-61, Pacers stuck.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Fred Jones big hustle offensive rebound leads to Calderon scoring.

Nice sequence for the Raps, Rasho with a pass to a cutting Bargnani, sending him to the line.

Rasho passes well out of the post and at the top of the key. We need this guy playing more.

Bargs hits a pair. 78-61 Raps.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Joey Graham running the floor, big two-handed dunk.

Guess what? Carlisle calls a time-out. "Basketball is strictly business" for his coaching school.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Barring a major collapse, looks like raps have this one in their pocket.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Another steal for the Raps.

Bargs misses the three, Graham there to clean up. Very nice performance from him tonight.

Raps running away with this one, 82-63.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Mago showing us a little something, getting to the rack in usually 3 steps from the perimeter.

84-67 Raps


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

84-70 with 5:35 left.

Bosh back in the game.

10 players with double-digit points in this game, interesting.

Joey Graham with 12/8 and shooting 50%.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raps running Ford and Calderon together.

Deep three for Granger, 11 point game.

Bosh tucks the ball away, drives, scores on Granger and one.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Jose Calderon had a tech foul, is that the first of his career?

Jermaine O'Neal at the line, bricks the first, hits the second.

87-74 Raps, four minutes to go.

Raps work the ball around, Rasho misses the turnaround on O'Neal, who has played good defense this game.

Bosh a little winded despite not getting as much playing time tonight.

87-76

Ford airs-out a three pointer.

SJax with a three, 87-79.

Ugly sequence, 24-second violation.

Mitchell really getting on the guys.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Pacers trying to get back into the game with threes... familiar?

87-79 Raps

Nice pass by Ford, big lay-up for Bosh, 1:42 left, Raps up 10.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raps owning the boards, 48-41 so far today.

Pacers shooting 38%, Raps percentage down to 43%.

Bargnani and the bench boys winning this game for us (42 bench points).

Jamaal Tinsley with 7 turnovers, Bosh, Garbo and O'Neal with 3 each.

JO attacking the Raps inside, getting to the line.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Calderon fouled, 48 seconds left, put this one on ice.

Antony Parker not getting much playing time in the second half again.

Pacers never led.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Another win at home. Now it is time to get some road wins. Great game by raps.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raps take it 92-83, nice effort.

Hornets and Mavs next... yikes.

Player of the game: Joey Graham, IMO.

Also, nice effort from Rasho, 7 boards, 4 points and a block in 8 minutes.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

RAPS WIN RAPS WIN RAPS WIN


player of the game is Il Mago IMO


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

good win but something got to be done about these blown leads


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

That first step by Bargnani when he blew by Harrington, thats what i wanna see more of


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

i really liked the rotations that Sam used today...that 2nd unit really looked good on both sides of the ball...and allowing Bargnani to be a featured guy on offense in that 2nd unit is good to see...


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

I got kinda scared when the Pacers cut the lead down to four points.

Good win.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Now this is the bench that I'd envisioned - steady and skilled, hardnosed and unified.

Solid win from the Raps against a very average-looking Pacers squad.

We're definitely not a one-man show anymore. We've got a team and a pretty well-balanced one at that.

Bargnani and Joey off the bench - how sweet is that to watch. It just tastes so good when it hits your lips. These kids are starting to put it together right in front of our eyes. Bargnani can already do some spectacular things on the court, moves that can't really be stopped. Joey is starting to play like the bulldog he is. 

How nice is it to have proper point guards running the show? Real points gaurd that can change the tempo of the game and create plays with their speed? These guys penetrate defenses with the dribble...we've just never really had that before and, what can I say, it's freaking great.

I love our team.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

and i really liked the rebounding help that AP and Joey contribute. Bargs is ripping rebounds yet so those guys need to step in and help him out a bit. they did a great job tonight.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

what's with AP not getting any PT in the 2nd????


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bos score

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14></TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #ce0f41; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>TORONTO RAPTORS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Anthony Parker, GF</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Chris Bosh, FC</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>6-18</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>17</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jorge Garbajosa, F</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>5-7</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Fred Jones, SG</TD><TD>36</TD><TD>3-11</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>T.J. Ford, PG</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>3-8</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Andrea Bargnani, F</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>5-11</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Joey Graham, GF</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>5-11</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jose Calderon, PG</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>5-9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Rasho Nesterovic, C</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Darrick Martin, PG</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>P.J. Tucker, F</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Uros Slokar, G</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*37-85*</TD><TD>*4-12*</TD><TD>*14-18*</TD><TD>*15*</TD><TD>*34*</TD><TD>*49*</TD><TD>*17*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*20*</TD><TD>*92*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*43.5%*</TD><TD>*33.3%*</TD><TD>*77.8%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 12 (9)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I thought it was interesting to see Slokar in Uniform and Humphries suited up, anybody know anything about that?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I think Tucker and Slokar should be sent to the D league to avoid the rust.

any news on Sow? Is he out for the season?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Fred Jones' midrange game...uh...he doesn't have one.

Mitchell did the right thing putting Garbo into the SL. I much prefer his rotations in the last few games- more minutes for Joey and Bargs of course.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Fred Jones' midrange game...uh...he doesn't have one.
> 
> Mitchell did the right thing putting Garbo into the SL. I much prefer his rotations in the last few games- more minutes for Joey and Bargs of course.



This keeps up and Sam may have to cancel the moving van.


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

I think Fred Jones believes he is better than he actually is. His bad shot selection has been my biggest peeve this whole season.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> I thought it was interesting to see Slokar in Uniform and Humphries suited up, anybody know anything about that?


Humph is actually hurt so Slokar is was activated


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Timbaland said:


> I think Fred Jones believes he is better than he actually is. His bad shot selection has been my biggest peeve this whole season.


You know what, I'm no fan of his shot selection either, but he saved us on a few plays this game... not from his shooting, but with his hustle, defense and rebounding. He was diving for loose balls, coming up with big steals, and without his intensity I don't know if we could have held the Pacers off all the way.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

And Bargnani looked amazing today. Dude is the real deal. He's so confident in his shot, and he just took it to the rim at will tonight, right through the Pacers D on a few occasions. I love this guy's game, he's gonna be good.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap?gid=2006112628



> Bargnani said the difference is playing time. He's played more than 22 minutes in four straight games after barely playing in the first nine games.
> 
> Toronto general manager Bryan Colangelo urged Mitchell to play him more.
> 
> "How can you compare playing in one game 30 minutes and eight in another? You can't," said Bargnani, who got into early foul trouble in his first few games. "Some things are new for me, and the kind of game is completely different to the European game."


When you already have one of the worse records in the league, how difficult is it to justify giving some more minutes to your #1 pick? Bargs can play and he knows it. I hope he'll get even more minutes as the season develops.


----------



## junkyarddawgg (Mar 24, 2005)

Raptors HAVE been playing better lately... any correlation with Bargs getting more PT?


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

bargnani also said that mitchell wuz rite in not playing him so much in the beginning cause he wasnt comfortable out there.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Il Mago really coming into his own; henceforth defined as Bargsketball.

Nice to see Joey continue his production off the bench. Sam really needs to find a way to keep his minutes up when Mo returns.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Raps definitely showing more stretches of good play against a quality opponent.

TJ and FJ started the game strong in the first 5 minutes but faded badly. TJ made the kind of passes I have been wanting from him in the first few minutes creating easy baskets. But when he left it was only a 8 point game.

Calderon and the bench blew it open to 27 and the starters had around a 20 point lead when they returned. Next thing you know its back to 4 and Calderon again took over scoring the next 4 points to make it 8 and the bench controlled the game from there. Starters almost lost the game again at the end. FJones continues to suck. Pacers missed a ton of easy shots in the 2nd half and had zero bench production.

Sam had to keep Calderon on the floor to end the game as he didn't trust TJ as the main guy running the show.

Thank god the run and gun is over. Raps pull the ball back now if there is not a layup and run full sets. Ball movement is getting much better. Sam starting to use Rasho, Bargs, Calderon together as good passing group. More motion in the offense at times too. Joey slashing more without the ball.

How will the Raps carry this forward. Just a tease, or is this real improvement? We were 2-2 against the Pacers last year.


----------



## Darman (Jun 29, 2006)

lucky777s said:


> Thank god the run and gun is over. Raps pull the ball back now if there is not a layup and run full sets. Ball movement is getting much better. Sam starting to use Rasho, Bargs, Calderon together as good passing group. More motion in the offense at times too. Joey slashing more without the ball.


:cheers:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

lucky777s said:


> Raps definitely showing more stretches of good play against a quality opponent.
> 
> TJ and FJ started the game strong in the first 5 minutes but faded badly. TJ made the kind of passes I have been wanting from him in the first few minutes creating easy baskets. But when he left it was only a 8 point game.
> 
> ...


 
Trade TJ/Fred Jones/AP!!!! damn starting line up


j/k


----------

